

IBM Brings the U.S. Back to Top of List of Fastest Supercomputers - conover
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/IT-Infrastructure/IBM-Brings-the-US-Back-to-Top-of-List-of-Fastest-Supercomputers-433100/

======
ColinWright
In case anyone missed it, here are a few more reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125450> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125840> (bbc.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126713> (washingtonpost.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127543> (patexia.com)

